# LOOK Ma' No EAR'S



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

It's 5am, Just got done Snow Blowin 8" of Unexpected Snow. Getting ready for our Trip for a crop, about 1.5 hrs from here,not bad except for the weather. I am So Nervous You'd think I was Getti MINE DONE,lol..
Wish "Crush" Luck..I'm goin inbetween Show/short w/Half Bell...Update Pic's Later....


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck to Crush, I'm sure he'll do great. I can't remember, are you getting your other pup's ears done too?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cant wait to see the end result... dont envy you down there with the snow though lol , hope it stays there im so ready for spring up here.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck!!!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Thx Peeps, I decided against the females ears, Hers stay perched Pefect now ,Face forward over her Forhead and there Small, She's Cute..So just Crush's Grey Elephant ears, lol..ltr

And yes, I'll Spare u the snow and keep it here, Why all Suffer ,lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awe...good luck. I would be nervous too. I'm not for cropping but it's my personal opinion  Bella has nice short ears too and they are so soft and velvety <---I don't think that's a word LOL! I love floppy ears. Looking forward to pics :roll:


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG..Where Home and Im Freakin, lol...I just went and Bought the CONE because Hes Diggin Like Nuts at them, There Taped but he's tryin everything to get them Off and Im holdin the poor Pup Down !!! PLUS, the Cone is Pushing the Taped Ears FORWARD...Any Sugestions, Or Should i just Chill The H E (double Hockey Sticks ) OUT !!!!! lmbo
Hes On my lap and I got him calm now.
They gave me no meds,is there anythng to help the itch or healing i can give him,.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

fed him by hand,and used a tiny cup i lift up so he can drink..i cant take cone off AT All....he's nuts about the ears and will tare them out, even if the cone bends the ears wrong ill have to fix and tape after stitches i guess.. i am so tired..looks like a night of holding him and sleepin on the couch ...GN


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

calm down lol he will be fine, dont worry too much about the ears hitting the cone right now , did they give you instructions to remove the tape after 48 hours or anything? they didnt give you any meds at all? my dogs always came home with meds but I know some vets do it different. cive him a normal bowl he will figure out how to eat and drink as long as the bowl can fit insde his cone and he can reach. Luna went through like 5 cones she was very destructive with them but cali survived the whole 2 weeks with just the one. we never had to tape my dogs ears but I believe if you want to tape them you have to wait till the stitches are out anyways so just relax while it heals , any sign of infection or anything contact the vet, or any other concerns post them up someone may be able to answer them for you .. cant wait to see them what the tape is off


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Awe he does look cute in the cone. It's all about the process. He will do fine.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> calm down lol he will be fine, dont worry too much about the ears hitting the cone right now , did they give you instructions to remove the tape after 48 hours or anything? they didnt give you any meds at all? my dogs always came home with meds but I know some vets do it different. cive him a normal bowl he will figure out how to eat and drink as long as the bowl can fit insde his cone and he can reach. Luna went through like 5 cones she was very destructive with them but cali survived the whole 2 weeks with just the one. we never had to tape my dogs ears but I believe if you want to tape them you have to wait till the stitches are out anyways so just relax while it heals , any sign of infection or anything contact the vet, or any other concerns post them up someone may be able to answer them for you .. cant wait to see them what the tape is off


LMBO..Im a NUT over here,hahaha... My wifes laughin sayin "see its ur own fault your nervous"..haha..I feel terrible for my boy, hes such a big baby, Plus its frigid out and he wont go outside, he"s cryin when i bring him to go potty like someones Chokin him ! 
No med's, Nothin, The Vet's like 70 yrs old, he said he used a clamp or somthing to crop them,Strait cut?? He didnt DO the Mesurement i marked, he said when he cleaned the ear the marker came off, I said i told you 1 3/4, he said, well thats about what i do anyway...It figures Im somone that likes things my way and i get some Old guy set in his ways...Anyway, all the other dogs i saw that he does are good, so im not worried about that..But he stitched and Taped them, and said come back Monday to get stiches out and we will retape them???/ IDk..he said that the Right ear (on the inside were he didnt cut) wants to roll up, so he he taped it good, and it might need help he said for a while, Tapeing them from the Outside Inward twords back of head to front..IDK..If anyone has Sugestions ill take them !! he gave me None,,,Thx for the food/water Info..ill use a small bowl..Id it ok to let him walk around with the other dogs ? I made them all stay away from Him, and the cones longer than his head, so he cant pick up bones etc..Hes MAD !!!

Angel, Should I take the Tape off after 2 days ? He said keep it on and retape if needed ? Whats Best ?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG Our dogs are like twins now!(that is not me in the pic btw)









I debated getting Beia's done,cause they're so funny looking,but I decided it wasn't necessary since she's not in show,and I think they make her look cute.

I bet his will turn out awesome! Can't wait to see~


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

i cant see the top , is it that a battle crop, or is it just because i cant see his head ontop ?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She doesn't have her ears done,this was so she would not chew her stitches off after getting spayed. I never cropped my dogs ears.
I don't think it is necessary(for me) unless they're going into show,which they're not.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> She doesn't have her ears done,this was so she would not chew her stitches off after getting spayed. I never cropped my dogs ears.
> I don't think it is necessary(for me) unless they're going into show,which they're not.


ohhhhh, lol..they look like there Missing in that pic,lol..Must be back.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I go with what your vet recommended cause every vet does it different. I was told with cali to take off after 48 hours but her bandages were wrapped around her head and i dont know if it was slipping back or if she was just very swollen but it was effecting her breathing so we took off a little after 24hours. Luna came home with no tape but we got her the next morning cali was home a few hours after the surgery. Mine were allowed around our other dogs after a couple days of healing but we had to supervise we didnt want any rough play so watch how they get along its expensive to have to keep buying cones lol. we were told stitches for 10 days but luna ended up going 13 days and cali had some out at 10 days and a couple werent quite ready so if its a big drive for you take a look at them yourself if they still look red and not all the way healed i would leave it longer then monday for sure. { thats only what 7 days?}


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I go with what your vet recommended cause every vet does it different. I was told with cali to take off after 48 hours but her bandages were wrapped around her head and i dont know if it was slipping back or if she was just very swollen but it was effecting her breathing so we took off a little after 24hours. Luna came home with no tape but we got her the next morning cali was home a few hours after the surgery. Mine were allowed around our other dogs after a couple days of healing but we had to supervise we didnt want any rough play so watch how they get along its expensive to have to keep buying cones lol. we were told stitches for 10 days but luna ended up going 13 days and cali had some out at 10 days and a couple werent quite ready so if its a big drive for you take a look at them yourself if they still look red and not all the way healed i would leave it longer then monday for sure. { thats only what 7 days?}


YES, 7 Day's ??? That sounds Nuts to me !! Ive gotten stitches all my life and NEVER less than 10 Day's !! IDK, this Guy is a good vet it seem's, just Dry as Toast, he passes everything threw his Tech to tell you, (He cant hear anymore) LMBO..Everyone else i know got them Out when he said,7 days, but thats Odd to me..
Crush is Better this Morning, I guess he had me so worked up last night because he was Druged terrible bad...He couldnt do anything...This Morning he running into everything, Eating on his Own ect...But he Is P*ssed about that Cone, he cant get Comfortable because he ussually only sleeps on his back, so more than anything he is Agitated....I dont want to look at the stitches because IDK if the Vet put Gause over the stitches THEN Tape, Id hate to pull tape and they were stuck to a Stitch, OUCHHHHHHHHH...The vet said he will Put him OUT again to take stitches out bbecause its Uncomfortable for them, so atleast he's Caring...The last time I held my Dog while that other vet Took them out and she Screamed TERRIBLE...Thats why i was So Flustered last Night, The last time i went threw this it was a Nightmare w/ the Vet I told you was Prosicuted and Lost his Licence, Im Shell Shocked!!!!!!!!!!!
TY for the responces, IDK who's a Bigger Baby, ME or CRUSH, hahaha...

IM WATCHING THE _*TODAY SHOW *_AND SOME NUT JUST TRIED TO TACKLE THE NEWS REPORTER IN N.Y....THEY SWITHED OVER TO ANOTHER CAMERA AND I GUESS THE NYPD GOT THE GUY ON THE GROUND...WHAT NUTS..HAHAHA


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Lucky im a seasonal worker, IDK what i'd do if i wasnt here to take care of him..lol..Id be a mess...But thats whay we got these 2 when we did, i got 4 more wks to spend w/them before im workin 14 hrs a day..atleast they will be all potty trained for my wife by then.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya the 1st night when we had cali home I was not prepared { i was used to picking luna up the next day after drugs wore off} I was almost in tears she was crying and stumbling the drugs really make them loopy. I havent heard of having to put them under to get stitches out, our vet took both our dogs out within 10 minutes no crying. And I took the last 4 out of cali cause she had a few that needed to stay in longer. Hope everything goes well , did they give you instructions as to what to do with the tape or anything? are you leaving it on until monday?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> ya the 1st night when we had cali home I was not prepared { i was used to picking luna up the next day after drugs wore off} I was almost in tears she was crying and stumbling the drugs really make them loopy. I havent heard of having to put them under to get stitches out, our vet took both our dogs out within 10 minutes no crying. And I took the last 4 out of cali cause she had a few that needed to stay in longer. Hope everything goes well , did they give you instructions as to what to do with the tape or anything? are you leaving it on until monday?


He said Leave tape till monday, then he will Retape..I thought they needed AIR to heal !!! But who am i, he has done this for 25 yrs...IDk..
i chcked out the re taping threads etc..putting in Post's Etc..so im prepared to do what i have to in the next months..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It confuses me why he put the tape on the dog this early??? Tape normally comes after the stitches are removed. Heck, I removed Pig, Cree, and Melony's stitches myself around day 8 or 9.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pitbull Palace said:


> He said Leave tape till monday, then he will Retape..I thought they needed AIR to heal !!! But who am i, he has done this for 25 yrs...IDk..
> i chcked out the re taping threads etc..putting in Post's Etc..so im prepared to do what i have to in the next months..


Nah, they don't need the air to heal, the pressure wrap is usually on for 24 hours, which does have tape over the gauze and attaches to your dog like a bonnet holding the ears down to relieve any throbbing feelings... did he send you home with oral antibiotics?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Nah, they don't need the air to heal, the pressure wrap is usually on for 24 hours, which does have tape over the gauze and attaches to your dog like a bonnet holding the ears down to relieve any throbbing feelings... did he send you home with oral antibiotics?


Not a Thing but a Druged up Pup.. No Presure wrap either, yhe Pic I posted in this thread is how i came home Minus the Cone i bought.....Im CONFUSED TOO wich is why i was Like a NUT last night.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Not a Thing but a Druged up Pup.. No Presure wrap either, yhe Pic I posted in this thread is how i came home Minus the Cone i bought.....Im CONFUSED TOO wich is why i was Like a NUT last night.


hmm, I know some vets do it differently than others... mine gives oral antibiotics, and i've read from other people around here some vets give a topical antibiotic (which i would never even consider touching my puppies ears until day 6 or 7 when they get all crusty and scabby and pieces of scab are starting to fall off). I would definitely call to see if they gave her an injectable antibiotic while she was there in their care, or it might say on your invoice and you didn't know what it was... If they did not, you could get a script of cephalexin filled just in case. I mean, she's a puppy and will get rambunctious... its almost inevitable for her to bust a stitch, and/or manage to get some foreign debris along the incision line.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hmm, I know some vets do it differently than others... mine gives oral antibiotics, and i've read from other people around here some vets give a topical antibiotic (which i would never even consider touching my puppies ears until day 6 or 7 when they get all crusty and scabby and pieces of scab are starting to fall off). I would definitely call to see if they gave her an injectable antibiotic while she was there in their care, or it might say on your invoice and you didn't know what it was... If they did not, you could get a script of cephalexin filled just in case. I mean, she's a puppy and will get rambunctious... its almost inevitable for her to bust a stitch, and/or manage to get some foreign debris along the incision line.


I cant beleive no anti's..and I only got a reciept that say's PAID-Earcrop, my Dogs Name etc...Return 2-28-2011....
I guess Nothing will get on the ears as there Wrapped like a Mummy,lol..Nothing is pressing on the stitches either because i use the Plastic Cone..So i guess we will see when i go next monday. Yhey did say Baby asprin If i want because i questioned the Heck out of them.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can buy a different type of cone for him besides hard plastic. They have soft cones as well as one that is like a neck brace.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah i saw them Aimee, But he's Running threw the House like a Wildman Slamming the Cone into Everything, he makes it half way under the Table at Full speed Chasing Diamond then comes to a Dead Stop in 1.2 Sec, hahahah..I better stick w/the Plastic :hammer:


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow no meds thats a little weird but hey who am I . good luck he looks awesome when I figure how to add friends Ill add you keep in touch buddy .


----------



## GEOSKILLERBEE (Dec 22, 2010)

My little guy didn't get taped for 3 weeks.. stitches came out at the second week, one week to let the stitch holes heal..then tape...he has been getting taped for 5 weeks now....how is your little guy doing. after about the 3rd day and looking at his ears, I felt horrible and very guilty..but he was doing ok...the scabs made it look bad. this is him at 4 week post-op . 

I got 2 weeks worth of Omoxylicin for him


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Pitbull Palace... we also got our pup Spartacus' ears done last summer. Thank goodness he did not mess with the bandages too bad, so no need for the cone. No after surgery meds either... I guess each vet has their own methods. But we did go back after a week or so to have him remove the stitches and retape the ears for another week. Then, I removed the tape myself after that... one of his ears was having an issue, but with the help of GP friends and how to tape, all is good! I would not worry so much as your pup will be back to normal soon enough. Now after almost 7 months, we are loving his ears!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Another thing u need to worry about is the other pup licking the ears ... Daisy did it to Dre's


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

GEOSKILLERBEE said:


> My little guy didn't get taped for 3 weeks.. stitches came out at the second week, one week to let the stitch holes heal..then tape...he has been getting taped for 5 weeks now....how is your little guy doing. after about the 3rd day and looking at his ears, I felt horrible and very guilty..but he was doing ok...the scabs made it look bad. this is him at 4 week post-op .
> 
> I got 2 weeks worth of Omoxylicin for him


I'll be happy if thats How his look, He's smashed into everthing in the house like a TAZMANIAN DEVIL..lol..So he's doing good. Ill be going to have them removed Monday..then in the next wks will be doin tapeing etc...


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

cEElint said:


> Another thing u need to worry about is the other pup licking the ears ... Daisy did it to Dre's


They have been taped since Surgery, and he wheres a cone. Is there a Problem that it causes ? Infection ect..?????????


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pitbull Palace said:


> They have been taped since Surgery, and he wheres a cone. Is there a Problem that it causes ? Infection ect..?????????


Infection, bust/pop stitches etc. I'd definitely limit interaction. When I had Kangol's cropped I kept him separated from the other dogs as much as possible and kept him busy with cow hooves and such so that he wouldn't scratch or mess with his stitches and it worked out well because He never messed with them thank goodness but I think Koby's had to be restitched a couple of times. I don't think either were ever taped because they have such short crops.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Tape fell Off, Stitches look Good !! I think this crop is shorter than i thought but i like....The ear is standing decent to my surprise. Now that tape fell off ,No more Playing for him, Im like a Nervous first time Dad, lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww that crop is going to look great, he is one handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Aireal said:


> awww that crop is going to look great, he is one handsome boy!!!!!


TY, I picked a couple Great freinds


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Well now that i showed the Pics of his Exposed ear standing up, The cone flatened it to his head from the Time i posted till I snow blowed the drivway. He wont let me Touch him to tape it up, HE FREAKS OUT strugling to get away like im tryin to Murder him.. Can i wait till stitches come out monday until i try and fix the ear and make it stand again. The cone is pushin it down. But i cant take it off, He Digs the ear.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya dont mess with it when the stitches are in , the cone will push them down a bit but they wont be like that when it comes off, they take a bit to heal and stand properly, we never taped either of the girls and theres satnd just fine depends on the crop i guess.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> ya dont mess with it when the stitches are in , the cone will push them down a bit but they wont be like that when it comes off, they take a bit to heal and stand properly, we never taped either of the girls and theres satnd just fine depends on the crop i guess.


ok..I guess it's more than I thought because of the other Pup, There like a Tag team on me..hahaha...
TY again Angel..Im worse than a lost puppy, hahaha..It seems Like Once i look at ther Cute Faces I loose all my Commen Sence


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

2-28-11
Got the Stitches out. all good, No infections etc... Theres a Rollback on the Inside (Non cut part) of ear, Got some rolled up gauz in there and retaped them. I'll do the best i can without making him uncomfortable, He's not a show Dog, He's just my boy 
I'm happy.
Now that stitches are out when can I give him a bath ? His ears bled a little where the stitches where tight, and it looks a bit raw, so i want to becarfull. Also do i need to worry about the other pup playing and biting his ear's, or are we just about out of the wood's ?
THX for all the help through out this.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd hold on on giving a bath. I didn't give one to Kangol for like 2 weeks after. I did do the little puppy bath wipes though. Post up some pics!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I'd hold on on giving a bath. I didn't give one to Kangol for like 2 weeks after. I did do the little puppy bath wipes though. Post up some pics!


Ill put pics up in a few days, hes got them re-taped and a Cone on, Diamond just wont let him Be !!! I tried to seperate them and they Howled across the house for eachother for HRS..I couldnt take it, lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Ill put pics up in a few days, hes got them re-taped and a Cone on, Diamond just wont let him Be !!! I tried to seperate them and they Howled across the house for eachother for HRS..I couldnt take it, lol


lol they already playing you like a fiddle!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol they already playing you like a fiddle!


Ima Sucker !! :roll:


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Ill give them a few days rest now that stitches are out, He was Stitched Plus taped for almost 2 Wks now.


----------



## GEOSKILLERBEE (Dec 22, 2010)

*3 months after crop. a week before 6 months*


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

They LOOK Great BRO !! love Um !!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Crush, 2 Mos LTR. This is when he Puts them back, I cant get a Pic with them Forward,lol..But it looks like Ur Crop Usually.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

bro he will be fine when I did king I was so worried but i waited a week after the stitches came out to bath him . its funny cause after the swelling went down his ears looked awesome but before the swelling went down they looked uneven and were raw now everyone that sees him falls in love. good luck bro


----------

